# Crème of White Asparagus, Or Green - How do you Asparagus ?



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

How do you Asparagus ?

White Asparagus is an oddity from Navarra, The Basque Country on France´s frontier. Perhaps they are one of the largest growers of white asparagus in the Mediterranean. However, white or green, I am a fan of this spring veggie. 

Here is a quick Crème that I enjoy ...

2 bunches of fresh white asparagus; can use green if you prefer to

4 packets gelatine

salt 200 Ml. Heavy Crème

10 large prawns or shrimp of choice or Crevettes

black freshly ground pepper

Chive ribbon sliced in bits, Scallions chopped finely and Mint Leaf

1) simmer aspargus until tender in salted water

2) Place the asparagus in a Food Processor or in bowl and electrically blend until smooth

3) heat the gelatine in Micro wave without boiling and add to the asparagus

4) add  the crème and blend until well incorporated and then add gelatine and blend until well combined

5) rectify salt and black pepper

6) serve warm in Martini stemware with sautèed shrimp

on the rim with:

scallion and chives sprinkled lightly and a mint leaf in a Pesto, blend and spoon next to the langoustine or shrimp ...

Pesto: chives minced, Evoo, scallion and mint

Happy Holidays. Ciao,

Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## jaycobb1045 (Mar 6, 2012)

As the weather gets warmer one of my favorite dishes is a simple salad with shrimp, asparagus, and angel hair pasta tossed with a lime and green onion vinaigrette, served cold. 

Sometimes I grill the shrimp, somtimes I don't, but if you do, I suggest a light touch because any char tends to overwhelm the light, bright flavors that make this dish.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

@ Jay,

Happy Holidays ... and thanks for reply.

Your take on asparagus sounds delightful ... Do you ever combine the white and green stalks in a salad or do you have preference to the green, which are much more common ?

Have lovely Sunday.

Margaux Cintrano.

Margcata.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy Holiday to all. I like grilled asparagus and flame roasted red peppers with balsammic vinegrette,  or asparaus creme soups made th old fashioned way, and finished with a laison.

   It used to be asparagus took 5 years to grow, that has all changed and now itis force grown. White and green asparagus are the same  with one big difference the white is not grown in the sun or a lot of light therefore it develops no green coloring.  Most white however is imported.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Chef EdB.

Good to see you online ... It has been awhile. Me too, I like green or white with roasted red peppers ... Nice dish ... Yes, the white variety are grown under the ground if I am not mistaken. They are very popular in the Basque Country and Navarra. The white is lovely in a warm or cold cream ... We had enjoyed it very much today for an aperitif.

Kindest. regards.

Margi Cintrano.


----------



## thatchairlady (Feb 15, 2012)

Didn't care for asparagus much as a kid... hey, it came out of a can back then.  Now it has to be my FAVORITE veggie.  Though love to eat local stuff as long as it's in season, have NO problem with asparagus from other part as long as the price is right.

I also LOVE Hollandaise sauce!  I will briefly blanch spears till just starting to bend a bit.  Then cool down, roll in seasoned flour, then egg & seasoned bread crumbs, and fry till crispy in an inch or so of oil.  If just me... have NO shame in admitting I'll dip and dip right out of the Hollandaise in double boiler, right on top of stove top.

I like it many different ways.  Just rolled in olive oil, seasoned and grilled... NICE!  Cut into small rounds and added to other veg to almost make an asparagus "salsa"... onions, peppers, tomatoes, a dressing.  Have even gone a bit Martha S by peeling the "tough" ends... almost NO waste.

I work with special ed. kids (autistic) as a teacher aide.  My last period is "foods & nutrition".  Teacher is GREAT and kids are very receptive.  Last week, they made roasted asparagus... just olive oil, S&P.  Both of the girls said they'd never had asparagus before.  I grew up knowing that I HAD to at least TRY new things before deciding I "hated" something.  One girl was... YUCK... not eating that.  Other was much more adventurous... and she LIKED it!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

White asparagus is quite a big deal in Germany for the short time they are in season which is coming up soon, towards May. We like to head down to a german beerhaus in the east village to a small neighborhood called "little germany" and have them served steamed, wrapped in ham and drizzled with bechamel. It's easy to replicate at home too but it's much more fun sitting outside at the beerhaus.

http://www.dw.de/dw/article/0,,15043449,00.html


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Roasted, grilled or stir fried are my preferences.


----------



## jaycobb1045 (Mar 6, 2012)

I must confess that aside from the slimy things that come in a can or jar, I have not tried white asparagus in several years and would be hard pressed to describe the differences in flavor.  Can someone with more recent experience be nice enough to describe the differences in flavor and usage?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

The chlorophyll is missing in the white but over all , I find the white to be milder. The purple is more bitter.

Due to the availability of the green, I use this color the most. For fancier plating , white/green vice versa....

Petals.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

@ Jay Cobb,

Good question ... Taste ...

Firstly, in my viewpoint,  the majority of jarred or canned goods of any brand can be quite " briney " and  all those additives and sodium ...

I am speaking of freshly grown seasonal Spring asparagus white or green ...

1) Green: from my viewpoint the green variety is stronger in its aromas, and they include:  earthy aromas where one can actually smell the fragrances of the thick green stalks and the chlorophyll ... lightly Green Veggie like ...

2) White: my opinion is that the white has much more subtle aromas when fresh as they grow underneath the soil ... Navarra in the Basque Country is a big producer in Spain and Lombardia, Italy ... They  also grow in France in the Alsace - Lorraine provinces ...

I hope this has answered your question.

Thanks for posting.

Margi Cintrano.

( Margcata )


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Mercí Petals,

Always nice to see a familiar blogger ... Thanks for replying ... Yes, I agree ... the white grows underneath the soil, and thus, it does not possess strong chlorophyll and earthy green thick stalk aromas ... though I love both fresh, roasted with sea salt, and Evoo or in a cream or grilled with Evoo and sea salt ...

Good to see you online again ...

Kindest,

Margaux.

( Margcata. )


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Tuesday 10th.

Good Evening Koukouvagia,

Thanks for your very informative post sent. Appreciate it.

Best regards.

Margcata.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Chair Lady.

Thanks for sharing your lovely anecdote with us.

Yes, Hollandaise can be a lovely side dip ... and be light and healthy for an eggs benedict ... instead of the Canadian Bacon or Ham ...

I love my asparagus as mentioned above: Evoo, sea salt, and roast in oven or grill ... simple, and lovely, white and green or one or the other ...

Thanks for post.

Margcata.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

For many years, I have been making this lovely salad which originated in the Loire Valley . The Loire Valley River of France, deposited alluvium throughout the valley centuries ago, thus, leaving extraordinairely rich soils. This salad is also very common throughout Navarra in the Basque Country.

Here is our family lovely Green or White Asparagus Salad called Asperges aux Noisettes à la Vinaigrette d´ Estragon which is translated as Asparagus with Hazelnuts & Tarragon Vinaigrette:

1 pound fresh asparagus fresh white or green

1/4 cup minced shallot or spring onion or scallion - depending on availability

3 tblps. tarragon white vinegar

4 tsps chopped fresh tarragon herb or 1 1/4 teaspoons dried Tarragon

1 tblsp Dijon Mustard

7 tblps Hazel nut oil or:  Evoo

4 cups of mixed lettuces green and serrated magenta edged curly variety and Rocket ( Arugula )

1/4 cup chopped, toasted and husked Hazelnuts coarsely chopped

1. pour water into a large pot to depth of one inch and bring to boil

2. place asparagus on steamer rack over water in pot

3. cover pot an steam until asparagus is crisp tender ( do not overcook ) - approx. 4 minutes

4. drain and transfer asparagus to a bowl of ice

5. then, in 4 to 5 minutes, drain and place asparagus on paper towelling

6. combine shallot or onion variety, vinegar, mustard and tarragon in a bowl

7. gradually whisk in Evoo or Hazel Nut Oil

8. season to taste with salt and pepper

9. place baby lettuces on large platter after washing and draining

10. drizzle with vinaigrette and sprinkle with the hazelnuts that have been husked, and coarsely chopped

Kind regards.

Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

@ Phatch,

Thank you for your reply.

Best regards.

Margaux.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

KK,

The German White Asparagus Harvest Festivals are held Mid April through 24th June.

Where as they have already been held in Spain and Italia ( warmer climate ), the white in Navarra and the Green in Andalusia and Levante.

Best.

Margaux.


----------



## zoebisch (Apr 9, 2012)

Our crowns are about ready to start pushing shoots to the surface, probably another week or so.  I love Asparagus, but my favorite way to date is to heat a large saute pan to screaming hot, throw in a little clarified, the asparagus and quickly about a half cup or so of dry white wine.  Immediately cover and let it cook over high heat for a few moments until just ready, moving the pan and tossing the asparagus inside (leave the lid on).  Remove and place the asparagus in a (warm) serving dish, reduce the liquid a bit, heat off, monte au beurre and non-pareil capers if you prefer, and then over the asparagus.  Finish with some coarse salt of choice (you may choose to omit this if using capers).  The real trick though is to just harvest and then cook the asparagus moments later as the conversion process happens quite quickly.   The salad with Hazelnut oil and Tarragon sounds very good.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Zoebisch,

Thanks for your post. Asparagus with white wine sound lovely too ... Shall give it a go.

Yes, the salad mentioned with Hazelnuts and Tarragon is quite delicious too ...

Best regards.

Margcata.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Finding white asparagus here is always hit or miss. Even when I do find some they are usually old, withered and the very thin.

When I do find some good looking examples, I like to toss them with a little olive oil salt and freshly ground black pepper then broil them, turning halfway through. I also slow roast thick slices of Roma tomatoes. I simply place the white asparagus on top of the roasted tomatoes and drizzle reduced balsamic vinegar and away we go. Simple yet delicious.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

@ Chef Ross,

Always a pleasure to hear from you. Hope that your holidays were lovely.

Unfortunate, as delicate subtle white asparagus are lovely served as you do ... It is interesting that Navarra in the Basque Country, a Designation of Origin, and northern Italia and Alsace - Lorraine, France and Germany ( Asparagus Harvest Festival through June 24th ) are producers of this variety of asparagus.

However, Michigan has a sketchy crop ... I do have to say, that the altitude is much higher and climate is quite different in Navarra, though cold, it is possible that it is grown in a Micro Climate. I am uncertain as to the exact harvest zone without a Map in Hand !

One can always sub the Green ... however, though I enjoy both, I truly prefer the Navarran White. Peru is also a large producer ... However, Navarra´s White are delectable ...

Have a wonderful Spring Ross.

Margaux Cintrano.


----------

